# Error:not a statement FEHLER bei *



## budda131 (5. Feb 2010)

public double getBMI() {
    return gewicht / Math.pow( koerpergroeße,2 );
  }


  public double getHilfe() {
   if (getBMI <20 || getBMI>25)
25 - getBMI *  Math.pow( koerpergroeße,2 );


   }

Bei derm unterstrichendem Teil zeigt er mir immer Error : not a stament und dass der Fehler beim * sein soll.
Kann mir da dann mal einer helfen ???:L???:L


----------



## Tharsonius (5. Feb 2010)

getBMI ist ein Methodenaufruf, da fehlen die Klammern ()


Wenn Du die Berechnung aber auch irgendwie verwenden willst solltest Du das Ergebnis zurück geben oder in einer Variablen speichern.


----------



## musiKk (5. Feb 2010)

Not a statement heißt, dass dieses Stück Code nichts macht (es ist keine Anweisung, sondern ein Ausdruck). Du subtrahierst etwas, aber das ist alles. Es fehlt noch eine Zuweisung oder ein Methodenaufruf. Das von Tharsonius kann in Abhängigkeit vom restlichen Quelltext aber ebenfalls zutreffen.


----------



## Mujahiddin (5. Feb 2010)

Hinter getBMI fehlen die Klammern, richtig. getBMI();
Es fehlt ne return Methode.
Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten


----------

